# Memory Ocing



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

im kinda a noob to memory ocing and I could never get anything. First of all does the oc on your processor limit how far you can oc your memory?
Second what timings are the ones given in specs? All help is appreciated and keep in mind Im new to this!ray:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

its the otherway around the oc on your mem will limit your cpu most of the time


what are the specs of the system you are overclocking


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

3500+ @ 2.7ghz (500mhz oc)
3870x2
crosair tx750 or somthing 750w
1gb kingston value ram
Epox EP-9NPA+SLI


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

hmm what is the speed of the ram and whats the fsb set at


----------

